
Ask HN: Those who left Gmail behind, how do you live without bundling? - timwis
I switched from Gmail to FastMail last year and loved it, but fell way behind on my email. I&#x27;ve realized that the way Gmail separates promotional, social, updates, and forums has a _huge_ impact on my ability to stay on top of my inbox. I&#x27;m really surprised it doesn&#x27;t come up more often when discussing FastMail&#x2F;ProtonMail etc. Am I missing something? How do you live without that feature? Do I just get more email than most, or is there some other workflow I don&#x27;t know about?
======
Artemix
I'm also a user of FastMail, and the thing is, I always struggled with this
gmail "feature".

I want to be able to organise my emails as I want, and FastMail gives me
exactly that.

I use a different username for each and every service, while keeping my domain
as same, so I receive all emails to this domain and sort them as I want.

~~~
timwis
So do you just have a ton of inbox rules/filters set up?

